# I don't feel pregnant anymore



## beccaknapp

Hi there,

I'm sure i'm just being neurotic and paranoid...

I'm twelve weeks pregnant today, and I just don't feel pregnant anymore. this is my second pregnancy, my first ended in miscarriage. I had a scan at 7.5weeks as i was bleeding and this scan showed the heartbeat and no explanation for the bleeding. As I had the 7.5week and they dated from this, I don't get a 12 week one.

I can't feel anythin when I press my stomach (yes I know i should quit proddin the baby!), I don't feel sick anymore, my boobs don't hurt (although, sorry if too much info, they're still leaking a bit).

Does anyone esle feel like this, or has anyone felt like this and gone on to have a normal pregnancy. My next scan is 20 weeks - a long time to wait. I can go back to midwife at about 16weeks when she'll try and listen in to the heartbeat.

Becca


----------



## momandpeanut

Im sure it is probably fine and quite normal but if you just want some reasurence why not give your midwife a call x

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wobbles

I hardly felt a bit of sickness all I had was the odd nausea probably once or twice and sore boobs then one minute they were BAD next for a day or even 2-3 nothing. I would worry as I too spotted for a handful of weeks some days more than others although a scan at 7 & 8 weeks showed all was ok (HB, measured right). Everything had stopped by 12 weeks for the little symptoms I had!

Why do you not get a 12 week scan?

If you have loss of symptoms & a history it may be worth a mention to your 
MW - as often this will get you a scan :D You can pay for a private scan however just search 4D scan & your area they do dating scans in the same clinics.

Another thing I had was a doppler I heard baby around 10 weeks (forgot exactly without searching forum).

You shouldn't prod your belly hun - you won't feel anything enough to confirm al is ok so you'll send yourself potty & probably bean lol


----------



## clb1982

Hi there :hi:

This is my first pregancy and at about 12-13 wks most of my symptoms went away and i felt normal agian.

And yes i worried myself to death, just like your doing. But it is normal for you to start feel this way round about now.

The only tell tale sign for me was gagging on my tooth brush lol.

I am sure everything is fine with your LO. But speak to your mw if you have any concerns.


----------



## Mervs Mum

It may just be that you are starting to feel better now you are getting towards the of the 1st Tri. 

I know its very worrying - I know I would be worried to. At times my symptoms have vanished for days and I worried too.

I think 20 wks is a long time to wait so why dont you try to push to have the M/W listen for LO's HB. The only thing she may say is that if she cant find the HB you might just worry more and at this early stage its not that easy to find. My M/W said its policy not to listen until after the 12 wk scan for that very reason.

You could look into a private scan - you can get reassurance scans for under &#163;100 so this might be an option. If money is an issue perhaps you have a birthday coming and could ask for family to club together for you???

x


----------



## beccaknapp

Thanks everyone for making me feel a bit more normal!! It's such a worrying time.

I spoke to Midwife and she won't budge on having an earlier scan. She also doesn't want to listen in to baby's heartbeat until at least 14 weeks, as she says that if she can't find it, it will just make me worry more.

I've booked a private scan for Saturday. It's cost &#163;60 so it's not exactly cheap, but my husband keeps saying that for me to be quiet it's priceless :) :) He's worried too - but that's because I keep worrying.

So much to think about. Am looking forward to the scan on saturday - i just hope the week goes quickly. 

Thanks for your comments and reassurance,

Becca


----------



## biteable

Im sure everything will be fine hun,but know how you feel after a m/c. I think your midwifes being a tad mean i had an early scan last wk at 7 wks because i didnt feel preg anymore then they offered me a reassurance one at 9 wks plus my dating scan.Roll on sat for you


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Hope the scan goes ok...im twelve weeks today and my boobs have stopped hurting too!!


----------



## poppy

It is perfectly normal for symptoms like morning sickness to get better around about 12 weeks (sometimes even earlier). It is something to do with the HCG hormone going down as the placenta takes over. After you concieve, the hcg hormone increases a lot (around about doubling every 2/3 days in the early stages). This tells your body to produce extra hormones to help maintain the pregnancy. By around 11/12 weeks the hcg hormone starts to go down as the placenta takes over the role that the HCG hormone previously did. It is believed that this is one of the reasons why symptoms start to alleviate around this time.

Good luck with your scan, I am sure everything is just fine. I do think it is strange that the midwife has refused to let you have a 12 week scan as well. There are many women who have been given scans early on due to things like spotting and have then been given a 12 week scan. 12 week scans are more accurate for things like dating. 

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

> I spoke to Midwife and she won't budge on having an earlier scan. She also doesn't want to listen in to baby's heartbeat until at least 14 weeks, as she says that if she can't find it, it will just make me worry more.

My MW couldn't find it!

I showed her :rofl:

Best of luck x


----------



## leeanne

Best of luck on your private scan! :hugs:


----------



## gde78

Hope it all goes well on Saturday! :hug:


----------



## Vickie

Good luck with your scan on Saturday :hugs:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Roll on saturday!!
x


----------



## sacha

I am approx 12 weeks and feel totally normal. I do find myself glancing in the mirror to see if i look any different but no, I just look the same as ever. The little bit of nausea I was getting has totally gone.


----------

